# Safety First!



## PE-ness (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't know about the rest of you, but the image of frying up a pan of genitals certainly gets my attention.

(From this CDC website:

http://www.cdc.gov/std/healthcomm/stdcom-db-focus.htm)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 6, 2009)

Is that what they mean by a burning sensation?


----------



## csb (Nov 6, 2009)

http://www.cdc.gov/std/healthcomm/images/48.jpg NSFW


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh my ....

On a serious note, what I don't understand is why the following points made by Consumers Union advocacy group don't have wider attribution:



> The nation's most trusted consumer's advocacy group, the Consumer's Union (CU), interviewed 3,300 of its readers in order to determine the effectiveness of condoms at preventing conception and disease. CU also mechanically tested 16,000 condoms of 37 different varieties and brands. The results of its studies, as reported in the March 1989 issue of Consumer Reports, are revealing indeed.
> About one-fourth of the Consumer Union's readers reported at least one instance of condom breakage in a one-year period, and about one in eight experienced two or more incidents of breakage in one year.[2]
> 
> Using these and other data, CU estimated that an average of one condom in 165 broke during heterosexual intercourse, and about one in 105 broke during anal intercourse. This failure rate was much lower than that produced by most other studies.
> ...


If you include an added statistical approach and determine the rate at which a woman may become pregnant if her partner exclusively uses condoms (given 100 events per year), you obtain the following probabilities:



```
Time Period             Chances of Pregnancy

    1 year                               11 percent
   2 years                               20 percent
   3 years                               29 percent
   4 years                               37 percent
   5 years                               44 percent
 10 years                               68 percent
```

If you use the probability of pregnancy as a surrogate for the potential to contract a STD (e.g. exposure due to failure of condom) that's pretty sobering. Not sure why these types of statistics aren't more widespread.

JR


----------



## Dleg (Nov 7, 2009)

hmmmm..... sounds like a job for..... A materials engineer!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 8, 2009)

> If you include an added statistical approach and determine the rate at which a woman may become pregnant if her partner exclusively uses condoms *(given 100 events per year*), you obtain the following probabilities:


Who the hell has 100 events per year?!?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 8, 2009)

^ Supe? :dunno:


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 8, 2009)

its _only_ twice* a week. . .a good goal to strive for, however NOT easy if you have kids

* results may vary. stated frequency not necessarily obtained by poster.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't think my cumulative exploits get anywhere near that number. ldman:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't know, I'm probably at a 1.5 per week on 2.5 attempts. I get sacked in the backfield at least once a week.


----------



## Otter (Nov 9, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I get sacked in the backfield at least once a week.


TMI

:mf_boff:


----------



## csb (Nov 9, 2009)

:Locolaugh:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Nov 9, 2009)

Perhaps I chose my words poorly. How about I get false start penalties once a week.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 9, 2009)

Going off prematurely I see. Maybe your doctor can help you out with that.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Nov 9, 2009)

No, a false start occurs before the snap.

I'm just trying to say that I get shot down once a week.


----------



## Otter (Nov 9, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> No, a false start occurs before the snap.


Exactly, you are going off before play begins



Chucktown PE said:


> I'm just trying to say that I get shot down once a week.


I think what you are trying to say is that you are getting stuffed at the line of scrimmage, wait...

...that doesn't sound right either.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 9, 2009)

Oooh, there's 15 yards for unnecessarily roughing the tight end.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm not talking about dead ball personal fouls here.

And I always thought the false start was when you missed the snap count so you moved a little bit. Of course that often causes the defense to move as well which doesn't often happen to me.

Maybe I should say I get charged for encroachment or offsides once a week.

This football analogy has gotten really complicated.


----------



## Otter (Nov 9, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Maybe I should say I get charged for encroachment or offsides once a week.


So you are trying to tell us you are really offensive?


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 9, 2009)

Throw a flag for unsportsman-like conduct.

Somebody surely deserves it.


----------



## testee (Nov 9, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I'm not talking about dead ball personal fouls here.


now that's uncalled for.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Perhaps if you weren't trying to spike it in the endzone you might get a little more play ....

JR


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 10, 2009)

could be the excessive celebration every time you score that makes the opposing team really turn up the defense.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 10, 2009)

^They've really cracked down on letting you high five your buddy after a big score.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 10, 2009)

Not to mention dancing around flashing the number one finger.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 10, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Not to mention dancing around flashing the number one finger.


no matter what it smells like.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 10, 2009)

Especially if you just played the Browns. They stink every year.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 10, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Especially if you just played the Browns. They stink every year.


The Browns just need to hire me as head coach. I take the Browns to the Super Bowl daily...sometimes multiple times.


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow...

Well, for an analogy, I'm a college football fan, and we only have 12 games a year, 13 to 14 if we're lucky...

To pass the time between games, Practice, Practice, Practice.

I don't Root for the Browns. Again, being a college fan, I'm much more of an Oregon State fan.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 10, 2009)

I had you pegged as a South Carolina fan.


----------

